# Eastern Ontario Dog Show Meet July3rd



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)

It's close to that time of year again when the Kawartha Kennel Club hosts its dog show in Peterborough.

The same as last year and previous years, it's at Nicholl's Oval park.

If anyone wants to meet up there post here.

Let's say 12pm?? 

July 3rd 2010


----------



## Jamm (Mar 28, 2010)

Would it be safe to bring an almost 3 month old pup to that event?


----------



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)

Socialization is great for a puppy as long as they are up to date on their shots.

Lots of breeders are there sometimes with litters themselves so I don't see it being too much of a problem.

Could be a fun experience for the lil pupper.


----------



## Luci (May 26, 2009)

Ariel1719 said:


> Would it be safe to bring an almost 3 month old pup to that event?


Just be careful they don't get overwhelmed with all of the other pups around


----------



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)

^^^ Also a good point. If your little one looks like he/she is starting to freak out and gets overwhelmed. Take a time out. You want your pup to know/learn being around other dogs is fun and theres a certain way to behave.

Just like you wouldn't let a child running around pulling on people and screaming lol. Same basic concept goes for a pup.

Most pups do okay though. Usually just like to play with everyone.


----------



## Jamm (Mar 28, 2010)

Oh awsome  then maybe Joey and I will be there! hopefully!


----------



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)

Hope to see ya there!! I hope others at least show interest... aren't there tons of Ontario members??


----------



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)

So seriously no one is wanting to make the trip here? Its only an hour and a half from Toronto or less if you're a faster driver....

Sad...


----------



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)

Well since there's obviously no interest in this I'm gonna cancel it.


----------



## Jamm (Mar 28, 2010)

I would love to come, but Joey wont be up to date on his shots yet unfortunatly, and we start our first 'puppy kindergarden' class in Kanata at 3.


----------



## DanielleH (Nov 4, 2006)

I could be wrong but I know at the shows around here the only dogs allowed in the building are those who are entered in the show. You might want to double check with the show secretary just to make sure you can bring your dogs in.


----------



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)

It's an outdoor show at a big park. Lots of spectators bring their dogs, thats why we've had meets there before.

Oh well...


----------

